# Gravesend Riverside Derelict Warehouses



## trmphotography (Dec 31, 2011)

There are 2 great sites along the Thames at Gravesend that are screaming out to be photographed, this is the first one that is near the Kimberly Clarke site complete with old derelict water tower....

Had to take a shot of this, who used to sit in this Chair?



Directors Chair.... by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

This is a 30 Second Exposure with a Lee 10 stop filter.... I could actually hear people in these warehouses....



Derelict Warehouses - Gravesend! by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Henley's Derelict Building..... another 30 second exposure...



Henley's Gravesend.... by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Warehouses face view....



Warehouses! by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Smashed, the alleyway between the buildings..



Smashed! by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Henley's in B/W...



Henley's in B/W.. by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr

Kimberly Clarke water tower....



Old Kimberly Clarke Water Tower.... by TRM-photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow excellent photography mate! Would live to see inside them, I bet the light streaming through those broken windows is lush!


----------



## maximus (Jan 1, 2012)

Great stuff!!


Why is there always a bloody chair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 1, 2012)

great pics..like the water tower one


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 1, 2012)

very nice your right about crying out to be photographed


----------

